# Sig P226 MK25 Slide Work



## Micomiles (Jan 15, 2013)

Had my slide engraved with the real UID Label and "P226 MK25" markings for those interested.

Actual Engraving Job:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=youtube_gdata

Thanks for looking!


----------



## luv_freedom (Feb 20, 2013)

That looks awesome! How much did it cost to have that done? I want to do that to mine when I get it!!!!!!


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

I guess I'd never thought about it, but I didn't know that's what it looked like to have something laser engraved. Very, very cool. Thanks!


----------



## luv_freedom (Feb 20, 2013)

I liked what you had done so much I just sent mine to have the same thing done to it. They are also going to put the SEALS emblem on the top of the reciever and I'm going to have U.S. NAVY SEALS engraved on the other side of the slide. Should look awesome! Thanks for the idea!


----------

